# Trim Router Decision: Makita vs DeWalt



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I know most folks on here prefer full size routers over compacts -- more power, versatility, option of 1/2" collets, etc etc. But I've given this a lot of thought, and think the high-end trim routers currently on the market are more than adequate for my purposes and skill level. A small, easy to handle unit makes the most sense for most of the work I'll be doing. That said, I've narrowed my search down to Makita RT0701CX7 and DeWalt DWP611PK and wanted to get your opinions.

The Makita kit sells for $132.99 on Amazon and the DeWalt is $160.99. Both include plunge base.

Some factors:
- DeWalt is rated 7 amps, Makita 6.5
- both are 1.25 HP
- I prefer that the Makita is a couple inches shorter, but it's also heavier (9.9 lbs vs 8 for the DW)
- DeWalt has a square base while Makita's circular, not sure if there's a clearcut advantage to either but I'm more accustomed to square
- Makita includes an edge guide; DeWalt would cost me an extra $15 for an already more expensive kit
- Visibility appears to be quite good on the Makita but the DeWalt has an LED
- Like the rack-and-pinion depth adjustment on Makita (though DeWalt's is also supposed to be great)

What do you guys think? I have very little experience with routers other than mortising hinges and strike plates, so I doubt I will notice the finer nuances of either. And if there's any difference in performance, it's probably negligible enough for someone of my skill level. So, I am tempted to save $30 and go with the Makita. But if the DeWalt is indeed a better router as many Amazon reviews lead me to believe, that price difference isn't a deal breaker for a tool I'll hopefully be using for quite a few years.

Being a Bosch guy I've also considered the Colt. But from handling the store models, I prefer the ergonomics of the Makita and DW. I've also been told the mechanism on the Bosch is prone to slipping under vibration and the bit moves down during operation. Is there any truth to that? Does anyone who's tried all three stand by the Colt?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Dewalt*

I like the Dewalt I used here to make a large radius slot on my table saw sled:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have a coin in your pocket?

Flip it.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Either choice should give you many years of trouble free service. I've had excellent luck with Makita routers.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a Bosch Colt. I use it quite a bit for a quick edge profile here and there. I've had no problems with bit slippage or any kind of slippage for that matter. Like to know who makes up half this bs I'm always reading about. If it's your only router, I would tell you to get something bigger. My next step up is a Milwaukee 1 3/4 hp. Excellent router and easy adjustability. I have a 3 1/2 hp Milwaukee in my router table, it's a beast. I also have a 3 1/4 hp Dewalt plunge router that I never use anymore. If you don't have a specific need for a plunge base, I wouldn't worry about it. I also have a Freud 2 hp router that I bought on a whim and have never used it.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have an old D-handle Makita that is about 32 years of old. It's been used hard and has never been in the shop. A Craftsman router lasted about 6 years. I have a big DeWalt mounted in a router table but it's been in for repair. I have a Porter Cable that I use much less than the Makita.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I just bought the DeWalt kit, it was on sale for $149 at Rockler (Hombre Depot has it online for $140 I think, but I don't order online unless I have to). I haven't used it yet but it comes highly recommended on Contractor Talk, and those guys like quality tools no matter the cost.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

I've never used the Makita but I have the DeWalt and the Bosch Colt. DeWalt over the Colt, hands down. Only thing I like about the bosch more than the dewalt is the way the edge guide attaches. The dewalt uses two little screws and the bosch has one thumb screw.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I finally used my DeWalt today. It was just a small roundover on some cedar so no real challenge, but it was an absolute pleasure to use. The lights meant I could see exactly what I was doing, it was quiet (for a router anyway, I still wore earmuffs), and the soft start worked great. Tomorrow I'll try the plunge base with a guide bushing. 

If it works as good as I'm expecting I may put off my purchase of a Festool OF1400 for a do-it-all router.


----------



## joeb841 (Aug 14, 2016)

I also love my DeWalt. I have full size Bosch and Porter Cable but I go to that little DeWalt 80% of the time.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I used the plunge base today to hog out some cedar. It went through it like it wasn't even there with the smaller bit. Took a bit for the larger bit to get going but it didn't bog down too much. 

Now I need to order the dust collection accessories.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the Makita at all. Having said that, I own that DeWalt unit, though I've never actually used the plunge base. I have also owned the Bosch Colt version and I'd take the DewWalt hands down over the Colt. The Colt was actually my first palm router. 6-months later I got the DeWalt unit & I never used the Colt again. After 2 + years of it sitting in the cabinet, I sold it to a co-worker who was just getting into wood-working. 

I have many routers (6 or 7) in my arsenal, and my go-to router will aways be the DeWalt unit. If I need a 1/2" collet, then I have a couple other options as well.


----------



## Lenny Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

firehawkmph said:


> I have a Bosch Colt. I use it quite a bit for a quick edge profile here and there. I've had no problems with bit slippage or any kind of slippage for that matter. Like to know who makes up half this bs I'm always reading about. If it's your only router, I would tell you to get something bigger. My next step up is a Milwaukee 1 3/4 hp. Excellent router and easy adjustability. I have a 3 1/2 hp Milwaukee in my router table, it's a beast. I also have a 3 1/4 hp Dewalt plunge router that I never use anymore. If you don't have a specific need for a plunge base, I wouldn't worry about it. I also have a Freud 2 hp router that I bought on a whim and have never used it.
> Mike Hawkins:smile3:


Mike, I had the Milwaukee 1 3/4 hp and the bearings went in the first month. They allowed me to swap it for the 2 1/4 hp (+$$) and I have been extremely pleased with it. Just wish I had purchased it as a kit but I did add the plunge base later. 
I also have the Bosch Colt. I'll bet whoever complained about slippage didn't know how to adjust the locking mechanism. Love that little router!


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

If you are interested in the Makita go to the MLCS site. They are a business specializing in all things router. Their house brand trim router appears to be identical to the Makita, for a much better price and they ship free. No minimum. They are good to deal with.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I have two of the Dewalts. One is dedicated in a trim router table and has been great for that. The other is really my go to router. I have the plunge base. Great router. Porter cable has the exact same router with their sticker on it. Not sure if there are any better deals out there for it or not. I think I got my Dewalts from CPO tools.


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

Maintenance Man said:


> I have two of the Dewalts. One is dedicated in a trim router table and has been great for that. The other is really my go to router. I have the plunge base. Great router. Porter cable has the exact same router with their sticker on it. Not sure if there are any better deals out there for it or not. I think I got my Dewalts from CPO tools.


I think there are a few minor differences between th DW and PC. PC has become the economy brand that Lowes can sell for a few bucks less than DW. There is always some feature deleted. I did look it up at one point. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brithedark (Apr 19, 2021)

I know this is old. But I had/have a Colt. Darn thing is dangerous even when using properly. On mine, bit would pull down and the motor wouldn’t stay put. Bad for a router. Very. And Bosch blamed me when I sent it back. Denied that could happen. Done with it. My experience anyways...



TimeTurnsElastic said:


> I know most folks on here prefer full size routers over compacts -- more power, versatility, option of 1/2" collets, etc etc. But I've given this a lot of thought, and think the high-end trim routers currently on the market are more than adequate for my purposes and skill level. A small, easy to handle unit makes the most sense for most of the work I'll be doing. That said, I've narrowed my search down to Makita RT0701CX7 and DeWalt DWP611PK and wanted to get your opinions.
> 
> The Makita kit sells for $132.99 on Amazon and the DeWalt is $160.99. Both include plunge base.
> 
> ...


----------

